# Colocar resistencia variable en un preamp



## chugus (Ago 18, 2009)

Buenas.. he decidido montar este pre y le quisiera agregar un control de volumen/ganancia  . 

Mi duda es la siguiente.. Coloco un pote a la entrada o a la salida? O solo pongo una resistencia variable a la realimentacion? Que es lo que conviene mas.. Hay alguna diferencia?  








Gracias
Saludos!


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 18, 2009)

colocale un pote de 10k(sino uno de 47k) directamente a la entrada de audio...antes de pasar por el c1...
espero que te sirva!

saludos!


----------



## chugus (Ago 18, 2009)

Si.. es lo que pensaba y lo mas obvio pero quisiera saber si hay alguna diferencia en colocar en distintos lados la resistencia o si cumple la misma funcion en los tres lugares..

Saludos...


----------

